# Gibson Dusk Tiger...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

"musicians will stare in amazement"...quotes the press release...we'll see...

http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/gibson-prepares-for-dusk-tiger-launch-226593


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Like the Robot Guitar, I look forward to being able to pick one up when they hit the bargain sale table at L&M! kkjuw


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Like the Robot Guitar, I look forward to being able to pick one up when they hit the bargain sale table at L&M! kkjuw


Yeah, it certainly looks like the Dusk Tiger's ticket it stamped for a one-way clearance rack sale in the future.

Are those active pickups???

Who are these yahoos in the Gibson R&D and Marketing departments anyway? Fender is a much more profitable company and they do it by sticking to their classic styles, or only deviating slightly from them.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

And under the hood?

* “Programmable active four-band parametric EQ systems for both the magnetic and the piezo pickups, which allow infinite fine tuning of your tone”

* “Switchable LP-Z High Definition Impedance circuit (low impedance capabilities) built into improved Neutrik jack with both ¼” and XLR outputs.

* “And much, much more…”

Gibson will release more info on Monday 16 November


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OH MY GOD...i just barfed a bit on my keyboard...wonder why they are trying SO hard to reinvent things...jesus...LP and SG...huh..any guitar company would KILL for those!...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

al3d said:


> OH MY GOD...i just barfed a bit on my keyboard...wonder why they are trying SO hard to reinvent things...jesus...LP and SG...huh..any guitar company would KILL for those!...


Don't forget the 335. But seriously, with those 3 axes alone, you'd think they'd be doing just fine.

I bet you'll be doing some more barfing once they release full pics of this beast.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> Don't forget the 335. But seriously, with those 3 axes alone, you'd think they'd be doing just fine.


You'd think. But then they go and overcharge for an underwhelming product.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Don't forget the 335. But seriously, with those 3 axes alone, you'd think they'd be doing just fine.
> 
> I bet you'll be doing some more barfing once they release full pics of this beast.


Oh man..how did i forget the 335.. ONe could also include the less sought after, but still a Gibson CLassic, the Flying V and Eplorer..those early models in Korina were off the hook.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

People complain that Gibson isn't innovative and other people complain when they try to be. Although sometimes they seem to be answers to questions no-one has asked.

For me personally, the electric guitar was perfected in the mid to late 50's and there's nothing left to do. Different body styles, different woods and scale lengths are all just variations on a theme. I haven't seen anything that's really been an improvement rather than just doing the same thing a different way.

That guitar and the other digital LP that Gibson has are really more synthesizers than electric guitars. I don't know what motivates people to fix things that aren't broken. But as always, that's just my opinion.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

But ...

*"The most innovative guitar in the history of music"*

Surely they wouldn't just say that ?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> People complain that Gibson isn't innovative and other people complain when they try to be. Although sometimes they seem to be answers to questions no-one has asked.
> 
> For me personally, the electric guitar was perfected in the mid to late 50's and there's nothing left to do. Different body styles, different woods and scale lengths are all just variations on a theme. I haven't seen anything that's really been an improvement rather than just doing the same thing a different way.
> 
> That guitar and the other digital LP that Gibson has are really more synthesizers than electric guitars. I don't know what motivates people to fix things that aren't broken. But as always, that's just my opinion.


Not just your opinion. You pretty much summed up what George Gruhn told me.

This particular instrument doesn't alarm me. It does, however, remind me of my reaction when I found out that Corel had started delving into children's game software. That was shortly before they started tanking. There is something to be said for diversification, but there is much to be said for staying true to your brand. You would think that Gibson might have learned a little from the crash of GM.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

*Amen Brotha....*



J S Moore said:


> People complain that Gibson isn't innovative and other people complain when they try to be. Although sometimes they seem to be answers to questions no-one has asked.
> 
> For me personally, the electric guitar was perfected in the mid to late 50's and there's nothing left to do. Different body styles, different woods and scale lengths are all just variations on a theme. I haven't seen anything that's really been an improvement rather than just doing the same thing a different way.
> 
> That guitar and the other digital LP that Gibson has are really more synthesizers than electric guitars. I don't know what motivates people to fix things that aren't broken. But as always, that's just my opinion.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

*But seriously..does this beauty realy need improvement?...

I THINK NOT*


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

needs to be able to auto tune i think. semi-auto intonation adjustment too.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> People complain that Gibson isn't innovative and other people complain when they try to be. Although sometimes they seem to be answers to questions no-one has asked.
> 
> For me personally, the electric guitar was perfected in the mid to late 50's and there's nothing left to do. Different body styles, different woods and scale lengths are all just variations on a theme. I haven't seen anything that's really been an improvement rather than just doing the same thing a different way.
> 
> That guitar and the other digital LP that Gibson has are really more synthesizers than electric guitars. I don't know what motivates people to fix things that aren't broken. But as always, that's just my opinion.


i think jon says it all here. a guitar is what it is-
you can change this or that, add a few things here and there, but for most folks the classic examples are what they want.
somebody at gibson is trying to be cutting edge- innovative- upwardly mobile-or something. trying to get it right the second time.
jeezuss, read the description of this thing. i hate salespeople and thier theatrical pitches.
i also hate locking nuts, active electronics and anything with more than 21 frets. stupid ideas that will never take off.:smile:


----------



## Stickman (Oct 27, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> But ...
> 
> *"The most innovative guitar in the history of music"*
> 
> Surely they wouldn't just say that ?


I thought that was the Marauder.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Clearly, a guitar destined for doom and failure


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Dusk Tiger?

who named this thing.... Ronnie James Dio?


----------



## Beardyman (Nov 7, 2009)

J S Moore said:


> People complain that Gibson isn't innovative and other people complain when they try to be. Although sometimes they seem to be answers to questions no-one has asked.


Agreed! They're being innovative in a sense... but they're not listening to the wants of the players/buyers. The things their doing are pretty cool, not my thing, but its cool to see it can be done. But, they're taking it too far imo.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

fraser said:


> i also hate locking nuts, active electronics and anything with more than 21 frets. stupid ideas that will never take off.:smile:


Awww, c'mon!!! Sometimes having 22 frets is pretty useful! :smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I kind of like what I've seen so far--I'm curious to see the rest--but I doubt I'll get one--being a Gibson--well, it'll be overpriced.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Awww, c'mon!!! Sometimes having 22 frets is pretty useful! :smile:


i don't recall where i got this quote recently...it was in either guitar player or guitar world...but the reporter was asking something in the line of 

" we don't see to many people playing metal with a 21 frets guitar these days..how do it affect your soloing?"

The answer..wich i found quite funny.

"there is nothing you can't do with a 21 fret neck...well..unless you're kirk hammett"...LOL


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> But ...
> 
> *"The most innovative guitar in the history of music"*
> 
> Surely they wouldn't just say that ?


Do you think it's gonna beat the Moog guitar?


----------



## montreal (Mar 25, 2008)

Stickman said:


> I thought that was the Marauder.


Hey! Don't dis the Marauder! I still have the wine red metal flake one I bought 32 years ago...and it has served me well...although it is now relagated to office guitar duty.....I don't think anybody will say the same thing about these near useless new gibson's 3 decades from now...especially when the crazy electronic circuits break and there are no replacement parts....gibson should be innovative by being conservative with it's legacy and they will stay in business a lot longer.
Although it could be that henry at gibson is trying to overstuff the catalouge with crap, so that when he sells out to peavey or someone else, the gibson brand will collapse under it's own weight...


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

what's wrong with the people at Gibson?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

So new even Google Images didn't help. Oh well.

Gibson isn't listening to us or the rest of the market. I do wish they'd clean up the crapola from the catalogue, fix the QC, offer realistic options. Maybe eventually we'll be able to buy up unpopular models for parts.

I like their newer amps...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If they crammed all the fancy electronics into an LP studio, would everyone still complain?

... or is that waht they did (lol) - I didn't click the link.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Fugly fugly fugly fugly guitar.

I said in the last three threads, it bears saying again, Gibson designers are smoking crack in the parking lot at work. hwopv


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Mooh said:


> So new even Google Images didn't help. Oh well.
> 
> Gibson isn't listening to us or the rest of the market. I do wish they'd clean up the crapola from the catalogue, fix the QC, offer realistic options. Maybe eventually we'll be able to buy up unpopular models for parts.
> 
> ...


And drop their prices by 2/3rds.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i thought the wood was beautiful, but i don't understand covering it up with the overdone pickguard. aside from that, i couldn't really care for the electronic stuff.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> People complain that Gibson isn't innovative and other people complain when they try to be. Although sometimes they seem to be answers to questions no-one has asked.
> 
> For me personally, the electric guitar was perfected in the mid to late 50's and there's nothing left to do. Different body styles, different woods and scale lengths are all just variations on a theme. I haven't seen anything that's really been an improvement rather than just doing the same thing a different way.
> 
> That guitar and the other digital LP that Gibson has are really more synthesizers than electric guitars. I don't know what motivates people to fix things that aren't broken. But as always, that's just my opinion.


It doesn't really meet the capitolistic business model for growth and expansion when your products don't need *new and improved* stamped on them. Hard place to be in really. The expanding population is their only growth potential.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Beardyman said:


> Agreed! They're being innovative in a sense... but they're not listening to the wants of the players/buyers. The things their doing are pretty cool, not my thing, but its cool to see it can be done. But, they're taking it too far imo.


 I think this is part of Agile's success.......They give the buyer exactly what they want, taking the most popular options from the custom shop and applying it to the next years models.

I haven't even looked at a Gibson model since I ordered a Voodoo V and sent it back after 5 min. of playing it ($1899 btw). I often wonder where the money comes from to support their obviously unsuccesful R&D department?

J


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Peter said:


> Fugly fugly fugly fugly guitar.
> 
> I said in the last three threads, it bears saying again, Gibson designers are smoking crack in the parking lot at work. hwopv


Nah...they are most likely taking their break in the paint boot after someone painted a few nitro guitars in there..


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

keeperofthegood said:


> And drop their prices by 2/3rds.


+1 -- this. They've continued to overcharge for a product that hasn't lead the pack in quality for a looooong time now.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> And drop their prices by 2/3rds.


Well, yeah.

Are they afraid of the competition? What's going on?

Buckethead signature LP for $4311US msrp.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> It doesn't really meet the capitolistic business model for growth and expansion when your products don't need *new and improved* stamped on them. Hard place to be in really. The expanding population is their only growth potential.


Well, there is something about wearing what your grand father wore. Some things do become dated, no matter how good they were originally. They do become stale and need some sense of newness.

You know, what they could and really should do is have a dedicated line called:

*Artists and Experimenters*

Since most work is CNC anyways, they could even run it like CafePress. The Ultimate in DIY designer guitars. No overhead for any of their own workers, all computerized milling, even the pick guards and pickup covers can be CNC'd on the fly. Do these 'on the cheep' so there is no premium (or offer instead of dense body ply, poplar, or maple or whichever, with appropriate cost increases for each), have these kinds of guitars running 400 to 800 dollars, and let it go from there. In this manner can new designs can emerge. 

Run it too as a popularity contest. Post up what users have submitted to be built. Let others purchase them too if they so wish. Encourage users to submit video reviews and demonstrations of their guitars. Make sure it is shareable on all the social netwerk sites too. Back it with a paper ad campaign aimed at high-schools.

This market-conscious approach in time may result in 2 or 3 or more new designs that could become part of their regular line. No cost investments in RnD and no overhead in needing to make 10,000 units to sell, just user driven design desires.

There are a few things that would need to be set in place. No way of using any current design from any maker for instance. But nothing in it really is outside the easily doable.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

another pic revealed...


----------



## kazzelectro (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks like the back is oversprayed with a tiger pattern...tacky? Yeah
As far as innovation goes ...leave that to Taylor...ha! The new Gibby looks like an attempt to compete with those bolt-on laminated things that Taylors builds known as their electric series. Agreed...a good resale purchase down the road...just to be able to say 'I had one once'.
Further...why is Gibson copying Taylor with their Canadian made acoustics ...the Songmaker series. 3 piece bolt-on necks, and poly plastic finishes. Why? Because the general public does not know any better. It says Gibson or Taylor and therefore they must be great! Buy one...NOT!
...a little nasty this morning...give me MORE caffeine!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> another pic revealed...


that jack looks a lot like the RJ45 port in the back of the Line6 Variax


----------

